# Acetylcholine users - check in!



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Last year, there was a big splash made on this board by someone (or someone_s_) who was using substances to boost their acetylcholine levels and experiencing good results. (I recently found the old thread via the search engine.) I would be very interested in updates from these posters...are they still experiencing good effects from these acetylcholine boosters? Acetylcholine (Ach) is the latest neurotransmitter of interest to me - I have a lot of symptoms that point to a possible Ach deficiency...and I'm wondering if taking some Ach booster would somehow reduce all of this horrible anxiety I have. (I know that Ach is largely classified as a "stimulatory" neurotransmitter, but from some things I've read it may have a "paradoxical" effect - especially in introverts.)

Are there any good Ach boosters that won't quit working after a month? (I'm tired of these supplements that work for only like, a few weeks, before "pooping out"...) That's a big reason why I'm interested in finding out the current status of the people who were singing the praises of Ach supplements last year.

If I'm going to get into the game of boosting my Ach, and it's something that works well for me...I want to be able to do it for a lifetime with good effects, not just for a few weeks or a few months...


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is the thread I'm speaking of: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... tylcholine

Where are the folks such as "sickseed" and "DavidPT40"? Did choline continue to work for them?


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

acetyl-L-carnitine really works and is a staple in my supplement arsenal. I have been using it for years. It helps put me in a better mood, better focus and notice improvements in my memory with no side effects. I take 750m 3x a day.

You can pair it with choline and things but I also take a multi-vitamin 3x a day so I don't feel the need to supplement with extra choline. I have at times tried extra choline and it just gave me headaches. Aceytlcholine overload.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Panic Prone said:


> acetyl-L-carnitine really works and is a staple in my supplement arsenal. I have been using it for years. It helps put me in a better mood, better focus and notice improvements in my memory with no side effects. I take 750m 3x a day.


So you just take acetyl-l-carnitine for your acetylcholine fix....and don't pair it up with something else? (seems like I've read that acetyl-l-carnitine is paired up with another substance - perhaps choline? - to make acetylcholine in the body)

Thanks.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

kintrovert said:


> Panic Prone said:
> 
> 
> > acetyl-L-carnitine really works and is a staple in my supplement arsenal. I have been using it for years. It helps put me in a better mood, better focus and notice improvements in my memory with no side effects. I take 750m 3x a day.
> ...


I take a multi-vitamin 3x a day so I don't see any point in supplementing any more choline because it will give me headaches from acetylcholine overload. You can experiment with it to see how it affects you.


----------



## r2c2 (Jul 25, 2005)

Alpha GPC is supposed to be the most effective. I used it along with Huperzine (ACh inhibitor) and it worked pretty well for a couple months. But like anything tolerance built from taking it for an extended period.


----------

